# Anyone Visiting Mauritius Soon?



## Rock Mauritius Radio (5/12/16)

I was wondering if any forum members are visiting Mauritius this month? I would like to ask a big favor if you are. I am in need of PG/VG and some flavor concentrates. I am just trying to avoid the high delivery cost of Fed Ex and DHL.


----------



## boxerulez (6/12/16)

Ooooh the concentrates will be easy but I think its a BIG ask to give up some sock space for VG lol.

Good luck bru.

Have you tried the PG/VG through a chemist that side?

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## NeXuS (6/12/16)

You can try these pharmacies don't know which is closer to you but I'm sure you can organize a courier to collect it from them?

One of these is bound to sell VG. Glycerine.



St Jean Pharmacy
Pharmacy
Quatre Bornes, Mauritius
+230 464 6115
Open until 8:30 PM


Newton Pharmacy
Pharmacy
Port Louis, Mauritius
+230 208 2244
Open until 5:00 PM


R.A.R Pharmacy
Pharmacy
Mahebourg, Mauritius

An Noor Pharmacy Ltd.
Pharmacy
Port Louis, Mauritius
+230 217 0412

Vial Pharmacy
Pharmacy
Central Flacq, Mauritius
+230 413 0330

Medical Trading Pharmacy
Pharmacy
Port Louis, Mauritius
+230 210 2655

Ah Sen Pharmacy
Pharmacy
Beau Bassin-Rose Hill, Mauritius
+230 465 8746

Buckingham Pharmacy
Pharmacy
Beau Bassin-Rose Hill, Mauritius
+230 464 6844

Lai Hang Tsang
Pharmacy
Quatre Bornes, Mauritius
+230 454 5429

La Louise Pharmacy Co.Ltd
Pharmacy
Quatre Bornes, Mauritius
+230 425 0326

Medical Trading Trianon Pharmacy
Pharmacy
Quatre Bornes, Mauritius
+230 454 6901

The Mauritius Pharmacy
Pharmacy
Curepipe, Mauritius
+230 670 2270

Unicare Pharmacy
Pharmacy
Triolet, Mauritius
+230 261 1053

Kentish Pharmacy
Pharmacy
Port Louis, Mauritius
+230 242 8205

Pharmacy Jhugroo
Pharmacy
Curepipe, Mauritius
+230 674 6995

Unicorn MSJ Ltd.
Pharmacy
Port Louis, Mauritius
+230 210 8100


Pharmacy Rose
Pharmacy
Grand Baie, Mauritius
+230 263 6264

Pharmacy Chummun & Co.
Pharmacy
Rose Belle, Mauritius
+230 627 4823

Pharmacy Planet
Pharmacy
Port Louis, Mauritius
+230 211 0235

Medical Trading
Pharmacy
Port Louis, Mauritius
+230 203 3500


----------



## NeXuS (6/12/16)

@Rock Mauritius Radio What i would do in your case, because i can't find any local vape shops there I'm sure there is a Perfumery or a Flavoring Lab somewhere there. Have a look in your local directory, there's bound to be a food flavouring place with a whole bunch of different flavorings.

Otherwise best bet get one of us to send you something Via DHL or Aramex UPS.. Shipping and Tax's will be crap but what else you gonna do? 

I know sky blue vapes make their own natural flavorings, so you could try that?

Natural Extraction Process


----------

